# CRS shrimplets development



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

*CR Shrimplets development*

After some time with problems breeding CRS, finally got some shirmplets in my tank. I got some interesting pictures....

First day










Second day










Fourth day










Greets from Spain


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures, thanks for posting those!


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks again !


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

More! =]


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for your comments!

upgrading,

Sixth day










Notice the great change in the development in the uropods and in the lenght of the antenna....
And in the last picture it looks to habe a plus pair of legs... 
In four first days they seem stay stopped in the glass, after this, they seem to develope a pair of little claws which they get food on glass...


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

facinating pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Seventh day










Eighth day










Greets from Spain


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the updates, I am following the pictures closely


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wow! aweosme pics!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Great photos indeed!! Thanks for sharing.

Just to point out that your first day shrimplet is actually at least 2-3 day old as the first day you can never see them as they are almost transparent and stay in the dark New born shrimplets are about 1mm long at most. First few days they don't come out until 2-3 days later then they move into the bright light but stilll remain almost motionless then slowly after 4-7 days, they become more motile and look for food...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm going to ask a dumb question, but it fits the topic. Do shrimp lay eggs or are they live bearers? If they lay eggs, how long does it take for them to hatch, getting to the stage shown in these photos? 

This is a really great set of photos too - that is what led me to try to expand my knowledge a bit more.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi hoppycalif,

The shrimp carry their eggs after mating. The females have the egg at the swimeretts and carry them there for 3-4 weeks when the eggs will hatch. It is a beautiful process


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you neon! I just realized today that I didn't know that. I see my cherry shrimp females when they obviously are carrying something bigger than usual, but I didn't realize that it might be babies. Today I saw a few babies that were around 5 mm long swimming along the substrate, so I presume they are over a week old, based on the photos here. The odd thing is my fish don't seem interested in eating them. I suppose it's the old who-wants-to-eat-the-neighbors syndrome.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations ! I wish all fish had that syndrome.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thirteenth day











TheTeh said:


> Just to point out that your first day shrimplet is actually at least 2-3 day old as the first day you can never see them as they are almost transparent and stay in the dark New born shrimplets are about 1mm long at most. First few days they don't come out until 2-3 days later then they move into the bright light but stilll remain almost motionless then slowly after 4-7 days, they become more motile and look for food...


That is not posible, I keep an only one female with a male in a little tank, I saw her the day before to take the first picture with eggs...
They are in a little tank with only 12 liters, and no having substrate, maybe that is the reaso to see them so soon at light.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Very nice tank set up Thank you for the update!


----------



## mnkybutt (Dec 2, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## mnkybutt (Dec 2, 2006)

can someone post a picture of pregnant shrimp plz i need to see what they look like


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

mnkybutt said:


> can someone post a picture of pregnant shrimp plz i need to see what they look like


Sure


----------



## mnkybutt (Dec 2, 2006)

thx!


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, this is amazing! How many did you get initially so that you could try and breed?

Hablas espanol? Yo hablo un poco y tengo cinco anos de clases


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Wonderful pictures thank you so much for the updates! It's so neat to see them grow I'm still fascinated by my baby cherry shrimp. I am curious how many adults you started out with and how many babies you have now. I hope to get some CR shrimp in a couple weeks.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Updating!!!

They already are 5 mm long...










And I saw one which seems to be black coloured...










Ankit,

Hola, hablo Español desde pequeño, hehe... Yo llevo estudiando ingles toda mi vida y apenas puedo hablarlo correctamente.

Yukilovesfish,

I started with a short breeding group of 6, But I got after a time some few more from Germany. 
I usally have a tank nursery for pregnant shrimps, after they leave their eggs I return them into the main tank.


----------

